# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Çfarë ju pëlqen tek vetja?

## linda2

pershembull un tek vetja pelqej sinqeritetin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

he se di ste ndimoj dot me mir 
te me pelqenin tek vetja se sa te pelqei 
tek vetja ime me duket me normale kur me pelqein
te tjeret tek vetja ime

----------


## Marijuana85

edhe une do thoja sinqeriteti ...

----------


## offspring

mua te vetja me pelqen (asnjera nga ato gjonat qe shkrun ti)moskokcarja.thjesht jam vetvetja

----------


## Nyx

Asnje nga keto 4 qe jan pjese e sondazhit: sinqeritetin jo e jo se gjithmon e kam pesuar ( po nejse kam mesuar nga gabimet), bukurine pfffffff eshte siperfaqesore dhe e perkoheshme, buzeqeshjen edhe po edhe jo, syte edhe keta dreqi e mori sa her me ven ne siklet :ngerdheshje:  se shprehin me shum se fjalet.
Ca pelqej un tek vetja temperamentin dhe qetesine qe kam.

----------


## fisniku-student

*"Qendrimi Konstant Ndaj Sfidave Te jetes"*

----------


## Erlebnisse

Mua tek vetja ime me pelqen vendosshmeria, sepse ndihmon shume ne jete: Pastaj si cdo njeri edhe vetja ime me pelqen si paraqitje sepse ka me shume rendesi te pelqehesh ne fillim vete se sa te te pelqejne te tjeret e madje mendimi i te tjereve duhet lene mbrapa sepse jo vetem shpesh here nuk eshte i vertete por edhe na rendon ne shume gjera.
Njeriu ka nevoje te jete i qete edhe kete e ben vetem nese eshte i kenaqur me veten e tij...

----------


## EDUARDI

* Per Fatin Tim Te Keq Sinqeritetin

Se Di As Vet Por Me Pelqen Qe Me Te Gjithe Njerezit Te Jem I Sinqerte...

E Di Qe Dhe Sinqeriteti I Tepert Eshte Gabim Por Skam Ca Te Bej Nuk Ndryshoj Dot...*

----------


## xfiles

sinqeritetin, per fatin tim te keq ta bej dhe une si eduardi.

----------


## EDUARDI

> sinqeritetin, per fatin tim te keq ta bej dhe une si eduardi.


* Kopjac 



 hahahhaha*

----------


## Endless

Cfare pelqeje te vetja ime? ''endless-in'' pa dashur t'i levize asnje gje atij,ndjehet perfekt ashtu sic eshte :perqeshje: 

Megjithese me shume nga ta gjitha gjerat te vetja ime,vleresoje aftesine komunikuese me njerezit,se ajo eshte nje nga gjerat me te rendesishme qe ma bene jeten te lumtur dhe te thjeshte,pothuajse ne te gjitha aspektet :buzeqeshje:

----------

